# eredità.



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

*eredità.*

Un uomo, separato dalla moglie e convivente con una nuova compagna decede prematuramente.
lascia figli, moglie separata ma non ancora divorziata, compagna.
I figli ereditano 2/3 del patrimonio in parti uguali, la moglie 1/3.
Lo dice il codice civile.

*la compagna a questo punto, dichiara che impedirà ai figli di entrare i casa dove conviveva con il compagno per predere gli effetti personali del loro defunto padre.*
*Affido inoltre ad un'amica avvocato l'incombenza di fare "strani" passaggi di proprietà su un auto acquistata mesi prima in comune con il compagno, auto che altrimenti entrerebbe tra i beni che per metà dovrebbero essere ereditati dai figli e dalla moglie.*

questo è un abuso, lo dice il codice civile.

Io invito questa compagna, per il bene che probabilmente nutriva verso questo compagno , di comportarsi degnamente verso questi bambini che hanno perso un padre, consegnare loro gli effetti ed i beni del padre, comportarsi con onestà verso quei figli, addolorati e traumatizzati per questa perdita.

le dichiarazioni i neretto le ha fatte la compagna stessa come secondo messaggio a 4 giorni dalla morte del compagno.

Voi, utenti del forum cosa ne pensate?
lo chiedo in particolare a quegli utenti che hanno figli, che sono genitori come la sottoscritta.


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (28 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Un uomo, separato dalla moglie e convivente con una nuova compagna decede prematuramente.
> lascia figli, moglie separata ma non ancora divorziata, compagna.
> I figli ereditano 2/3 del patrimonio in parti uguali, la moglie 1/3.
> Lo dice il codice civile.
> ...


Cara Cat,
purtroppo non sono un esperto legale, ma penso che la compagna, pur avendo diritto di inderdire l'accesso a chiunque nella propria abitazione se non accompagnato da un regolare mandato emesso dall' ufficiale giudiziario, non possa opporsi in alcun modo alla restituzione degli effetti personali del defunto.
Il problema è se nel frattempo "qualcosa" viene fatto sparire nella sua abitazione.
A quel punto è difficile provare l'esistenza di qualche effetto personale non resitituito.
Penso che sia necessario muoversi prima possibile con l'ufficiale giudiziario per inventariare i beni lasciati dal defunto.

Non so se possa servire, ma ho trovato un link che forse può essere utile:
http://www.dirittoefamiglia.it/

Ti riassumo alcuni passi relativi alla posizione legale della compagna (sperando non siano obsoleti):
-
EREDITA'.
Al convivente superstite non viene riconosciuto alcun diritto successorio. L'unico modo per assicurargli tale diritto è tramite un lascito testamentario. In questo caso, tuttavia, come un qualsiasi estraneo, può partecipare solo per la quota disponibile. Le imposizioni fiscali sono, poi, più rilevanti di quelle previste nella successione di congiunti.

PENSIONE DI REVERSIBILITA'.
Il convivente non ha diritto alla pensione di reversibilità.

*RISARCIMENTO IN CASO DI MORTE.
*Il convivente non ha diritto a titolo ereditario ed automaticamente al risarcimento. La giurisprudenza ha tuttavia ammesso la rilevanza del danno consistente nella lesione dell'aspettativa del convivente superstite alla continuazione delle elargizioni ricevute con carattere di continuità dal defunto, con conseguente risarcibilità del danno morale e materiale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2007)

*leggi*



cat ha detto:


> Un uomo, separato dalla moglie e convivente con una nuova compagna decede prematuramente.
> lascia figli, moglie separata ma non ancora divorziata, compagna.
> I figli ereditano 2/3 del patrimonio in parti uguali, la moglie 1/3.
> Lo dice il codice civile.
> ...


Un conto sono le leggi un conto i rapporti tra le persone anche non codificati.
Come moglie se mi trovassi in una situazione simile non vorrei neanche vedere gli effetti personali che il mio ex marito ha condiviso in un'altra casa con un'altra donna.
Qualora l'ex invece fosse un miliardario e nell'altra casa invece che oggetti normali (abbigliamento, orologio, libri, pc, stereo...) vi fossero beni di ingente valore quali quadri di Tiziano o Picasso o oggetti di antiquariato chiederei invece ovviamente una tutela legale per i figli. Sarei del tutto indifferente al valore di un'auto.


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un conto sono le leggi un conto i rapporti tra le persone anche non codificati.
> Come moglie se mi trovassi in una situazione simile non vorrei neanche vedere gli effetti personali che il mio ex marito ha condiviso in un'altra casa con un'altra donna.
> Qualora l'ex invece fosse un miliardario e nell'altra casa invece che oggetti normali (abbigliamento, orologio, libri, pc, stereo...) vi fossero beni di ingente valore quali quadri di Tiziano o Picasso o oggetti di antiquariato chiederei invece ovviamente una tutela legale per i figli. Sarei del tutto indifferente al valore di un'auto.


 
nel caso in questione si deve vedere la situazione patrimoniale in cui versa la madre di tre figli orfani.

milioni di euro son milioni.... pochi euro sono pochi euro.
tutto dipende dal portafoglio della vedova che cmq deve nutrire i figli.

da ultimo però i figli DEVONO POTER AVERE gli effetti personali del padre.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2007)

*parere personale*



cat ha detto:


> nel caso in questione si deve vedere la situazione patrimoniale in cui versa la madre di tre figli orfani.
> 
> milioni di euro son milioni.... pochi euro sono pochi euro.
> tutto dipende dal portafoglio della vedova che cmq deve nutrire i figli.
> ...


Io ho espresso un parere personale perché credo che non si possano conoscere i sentimenti e le sensibilità degli altri.
Ho detto quello che farei io, se mi dovessi trovare in tale situazione.
Non credo che ai figli interessi avere gli oggetti del padre (o almeno il tipo di oggetti che mi sono prefigurata e che ho elencato), mentre è giusto che vengano tutelati per i beni consistenti, ma a questo provvede la legge.
Non riesco a immaginare oggetti personali presenti in una casa di persone normali (non  parlo di Tramp) che siano di un valore tale da danneggiare i figli lasciandoli alla donna che un uomo aveva scelto per condividere la vita.
E parlo da moglie e madre tradita.
Se si parla invece di valore affettivo, credo che cose che uin uomo ha condiviso con un'altra donna a me darebbe fastidio vederle, figuriamoci venirne in possesso.


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho espresso un parere personale perché credo che non si possano conoscere i sentimenti e le sensibilità degli altri.
> Ho detto quello che farei io, se mi dovessi trovare in tale situazione.
> Non credo che ai figli interessi avere gli oggetti del padre (o almeno il tipo di oggetti che mi sono prefigurata e che ho elencato), mentre è giusto che vengano tutelati per i beni consistenti, ma a questo provvede la legge.
> Non riesco a immaginare oggetti personali presenti in una casa di persone normali (non parlo di Tramp) che siano di un valore tale da danneggiare i figli lasciandoli alla donna che un uomo aveva scelto per condividere la vita.
> ...


 
io ho esplicato quelo che la legge dice e trovo scandaloso che una compagna a soli 4 giorni dalla morte del suo compagno mediti di fare questo.


che poi i figli vogliano o no gli effetti personali del padre, scusami ma devono essere i figli o chi per essi se minorenni a decidere.
legge ed etica , ripeto, dicono e spiegano bene quello che è l'asse ereditario per la questione..



mi spiego?p\r


gradirei che tu facessi la considerazione non dicendo cosa faresti tu ma cosa secondo te è giusto generalizzando.
parlando in generale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2007)

*In generale*



cat ha detto:


> io ho esplicato quelo che la legge dice e trovo scandaloso che una compagna a soli 4 giorni dalla morte del suo compagno mediti di fare questo.
> 
> 
> che poi i figli vogliano o no gli effetti personali del padre, scusami ma devono essere i figli o chi per essi se minorenni a decidere.
> ...


Ho specificato la mia condizione di moglie tradita per non dare adito a interpretazioni di partigianeria nell'esposizione del mio parere.
Ripeto che trattandosi di cose di vita quotidiana mi sembrerebbe un'inutile vendetta privarne la donna che un uomo ha liberamente scelto come compagna.
Non credo che nessuno poi si tenga in casa capi di abbigliamento che non vengono usati se non qualcuno con un particolare legame affettivo, ma non credo interessino ai figli.
I figli, oltre la parte legittima dei beni, avranno già oggetti, foto, registrazioni che ricordano momenti condivisi con il loro padre, non so cosa potrebbero farsene di cose condivise dal padre con una donna che non è la loro madre.
Sempre che non si tratti beni consistenti. Un'auto, benché sia costoso acquistarla, una volta usata non è un bene consistente per cui non credo sia da far valere diritti legali, privando una persona di un mezzo di trasporto.
Ovvio che poi ci sono convivenze di tre giorni, tre mesi, tre anni e di decenni che modificano la situazione.


----------



## Bruja (28 Agosto 2007)

*P/R*

Capisco quello che vuoi dire ma in questi casi, legge a parte che è imorescindibile, contano i rapporti o i "non rapporti" che le parti hanno avuto.
Va da sè che se fra le due donne non corre stima nè rispetto daranno battaglia non per il valore ma per il principio....
In queste situazioni conta molto cosa ha fatto per tempo il de cujus e come sia stata la situazione patrimoniale pregressa.
Per quel che pare qui non mi pare si sia davanti ad una situazione di pacato e civile dialogo.... però tutto può essere. 
Bruja


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho specificato la mia condizione di moglie tradita per non dare adito a interpretazioni di partigianeria nell'esposizione del mio parere.
> Ripeto che trattandosi di cose di vita quotidiana mi sembrerebbe un'inutile vendetta privarne la donna che un uomo ha liberamente scelto come compagna.
> Non credo che nessuno poi si tenga in casa capi di abbigliamento che non vengono usati se non qualcuno con un particolare legame affettivo, ma non credo interessino ai figli.
> I figli, oltre la parte legittima dei beni, avranno già oggetti, foto, registrazioni che ricordano momenti condivisi con il loro padre, non so cosa potrebbero farsene di cose condivise dal padre con una donna che non è la loro madre.
> ...


 
*per beni personali del padre che possono interessare i figli allundo beni personali del padre.*
*non di certo le foto di lui con la compagna.*
*alludo per esempio ad una collana, orologio, penne, libri, pc, foto del padre, cd, album, i vestiti stessi, la pipa, la chitarra, la bicicletta....BENI DEL PADRE.*
*mi capisci vero p\r????*

*riguardo alla macchina in questione, la stessa era stata acquistata solo a giugno di quest'anno.*
*non mi pare che in due mesi possa avere perso così tanto valore, vero P\R????*
*la si può sempre rivendere e la parte del defunto metterla nei conticini dei figli per i loro bisogni.*

*comunque la legge parla chiaro, strano che la gente  stenti a capire.*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2007)

*ho capito*



cat ha detto:


> *per beni personali del padre che possono interessare i figli allundo beni personali del padre.*
> *non di certo le foto di lui con la compagna.*
> *alludo per esempio ad una collana, orologio, penne, libri, pc, foto del padre, cd, album, i vestiti stessi, la pipa, la chitarra, la bicicletta....BENI DEL PADRE.*
> *mi capisci vero p\r????*
> ...


Hai chiesto un parere aldilà della legge.
Ho espresso il mio parere, ma io tendo ad avere rapporti civili o non averne per nulla...e il non averne comporta anche non interessarmi di beni di cui parli.
I miei figli sarebbero del tutto disinteressati a beni di quel genere.
Io, prima di trovarmi nella situazione di tradita, ho pensato delle cose rispetto al valore dei rapporti tra uomini e donne, indipendentemente dall'avere o no contratto matrimonio, e ho continuato a pensarle anche dopo la separazione.


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai chiesto un parere aldilà della legge.
> Ho espresso il mio parere, ma io tendo ad avere rapporti civili o non averne per nulla...e il non averne comporta anche non interessarmi di beni di cui parli.
> I miei figli sarebbero del tutto disinteressati a beni di quel genere.
> Io, prima di trovarmi nella situazione di tradita, ho pensato delle cose rispetto al valore dei rapporti tra uomini e donne, indipendentemente dall'avere o no contratto matrimonio, e ho continuato a pensarle anche dopo la separazione.


rimane il fatto che il diritto del figlio è di per se inalienabile....che la mamma voglia far rivalsa oppure no.

*paradossalmente tu non potresti non farlo, non saresti considerata per la legge una buona tutrice dei tuoi figli perchè non tuteleresti così i loro interessi.*

*ci sono cmq le leggi che tutelano i minori e non utlimo la possibilità di nominare da parte del tribunale un tutore legale che adempia laddovè un genitore non può o non vuole.*


----------

